# London Coffee Festival 2018



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It must be a post Halloween thing: just booked (secret) supersaver tickets for Saturday 14th April and it will soften the blow of not being at the Manc CF this weekend.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My wife sent me a text message and I am sorely tempted to commit right now.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope you did....


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Where do you buy tickets? I've googled & can't find them!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

matt- said:


> Where do you buy tickets? I've googled & can't find them!


https://www.londoncoffeefestival.com/tickets


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm in on the Sunday; 1pm til 4pm. Would've done Saturday but it's my mother's birthday. Would've done earlier on Sunday but trains don't allow!


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Is three hours enough??


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

matt- said:


> Is three hours enough??


No - we did that the first year and regretted it. Book a whole day, get there early, chat lots to stand holders, have a good lunch either on site or off-site for a breath of fresh air and break from the pounding bass line, and pace the coffee intake. Last year I was hallucinating when I left but it was marvellous.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Three hours is more than enough for me, call me an old man but I get claustrophobic towards the end, too much noise & too stuffy as well. Sat Brunch Session booked though.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

For the first time since 2013 we'll not be attending as we are to be wed on 14th!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

spune said:


> Door the first time since 2013 we'll not be attending as we are to be wed on 14th!


That's a pretty dramatic way of getting out of going









Many congratulations to you both


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@spune - Just call them and ask them to change the date to work around you


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@spune Well coffee is a marriage is it not? and it won't back chat you either and look at you funny,haha


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be there in a few different guises, as per usual, next year. Will be trying for a slot on the Artisan Cafe again as have a 'Best Espresso' award to defend!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just received an email stating

*Super Early Bird tickets to The London Coffee Festival 2018 have SOLD OUT! *

*
*

If you're looking to go then grab tickets early to save a few quid


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

If you still on the fence I just received this voucher code:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Early bird tickets available:

https://www.londoncoffeefestival.com/tickets/sessions?day=FRI

Who is going?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will be mega busy, think I will pass and save the money for Coffee


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Haven't been before, so thought I'd give it a try this year. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Fourth year in a row for me. Usual Saturday brunch session booked. I'm hoping that there will be more decaf there this year as it was quite hard to find last year. My target this year is to buy beans from roasters that I've not tried before & beans from South East Asia if there are any there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Has it gotten better in recent years? Last time I went it was rubbish. Good if you work in the industry and want to network and see what others are up to I guess.



Grimley said:


> beans from South East Asia if there are any there.


You don't see them as much as the quality just isn't there so they mostly end up as commodity coffee.

A few farms are trying to make the speciality grade so you do see the odd lot from Indonesia, Thailand, Myanmar etc but it's a drop in the ocdan compared to Africa and South America.

A shame as they have good growing conditions, the potential is there.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is already a thread on this here. It's always worth doing a forum search.

I don't know if a mod can integrate the threads to avoid possible confusion...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Threads now merged. Please use this thread for London Coffee Festival 2018.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> There is already a thread on this here. It's always worth doing a forum search.
> 
> I don't know if a mod can integrate the threads to avoid possible confusion...


Sorry Phil

Thank you @The Systemic Kid


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

igm45 said:


> Sorry Phil
> 
> Thank you @The Systemic Kid


Actually, @igm45, it was a good reminder and yes, thank you The SK for rationalising the threads.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Remembered last night that I hadn't got tickets yet.

2 minutes later, complimentary tickets for the industry days sorted.

Will probably only go to one as I've got a load on in April.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Has it gotten better in recent years? Last time I went it was rubbish. Good if you work in the industry and want to network and see what others are up to I guess.
> 
> You don't see them as much as the quality just isn't there so they mostly end up as commodity coffee.
> 
> ...


Well I'm drinking a Myanmar as a filter from Catlyst roasters in London (bought last week) its not that bad, I wouldn't buy it again though.

My twitter feed has a roaster taking (hopefully if he still has some) beans from Vietnam to #LCF18. Not saying who though in case he doesn't have any or he doesn't turn up. Chinese beans may well be an alternative, it will be fun to find out if anyone has brought any there. Not seen any around from Thailand though.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Remembered last night that I hadn't got tickets yet.
> 
> 2 minutes later, complimentary tickets for the industry days sorted.
> 
> Will probably only go to one as I've got a load on in April.


Make sure to visit us, we will be very close to the La Marzocco booth.

Normally we should have our 2g Leva X on display, when we get it ready it will look really cool.

Maybe also our prototype grinder with EK43 burrs.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Terranova said:


> Make sure to visit us, we will be very close to the La Marzocco booth.
> 
> Normally we should have our 2g Leva X on display, when we get it ready it will look really cool.
> 
> Maybe also our prototype grinder with EK43 burrs.


Looking forward to seeing you there again @Terranova, and Cleo will be with me too - always the highlight of the Festival.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be taking Federation to the True Artisan Cafe again this year. This time Saturday 1-4pm, holding impromptu phallic latteart competitions, slinging some ridiculous espresso and getting boozy with our Wray (and nephew) guns!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Scotford said:


> I'll be taking Federation to the True Artisan Cafe again this year. This time Saturday 1-4pm, holding impromptu phallic latteart competitions, slinging some ridiculous espresso and getting boozy with our Wray (and nephew) guns!


Hope you're gonna post copious photos of the phallic latte art comp.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Hope you're gonna post copious photos of the phallic latte art comp.


We'll see how much rum I get through!


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Are they any CFUK members gathering?

Juba


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone bought tickets for the Home Barista Workshop organised by La Marzocco ?

I wanted to book a place, but it got sold out within minutes.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I did looking forward

Juba


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Juba said:


> I did looking forward


Nice, it should be fun. Enjoy Juba.

If anyone wants to sell her/his place for the Home Barista workshop, please pm me


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I was hoping to be going, but the buy tickets part of the website appears to have been completely broken all day (the next button from the buy experiences page points back to the buy experiences page).

That combined with the fact that it now thinks I have an account, but won't let me login because I don't have any tickets has meant a rather frustrating day trying to buy tickets in multiple browsers and on multiple OS'es on multiple machines. Not overly impressed tbh.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I'll be taking Federation to the True Artisan Cafe again this year. This time Saturday 1-4pm, holding impromptu phallic latteart competitions, slinging some ridiculous espresso and getting boozy with our Wray (and nephew) guns!


 And of course, you're the beans and the stuff cup reason for going.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there again @Terranova, and Cleo will be with me too - always the highlight of the Festival.


Our Leva got ready last minute.

Here a little preview of the lever mechanism, see you next week in London


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

ill be rocking the grumpy mule stand thurs-sun come over for a brew and a chat. You cant miss me!


----------



## CreativeMumma (Mar 26, 2018)

I went in 2017 and was a bit disappointed if i'm honest! I really wanted someone to be able to explain the difference in beans etc but it felt very sales orientation... i'm very new to coffee so maybe I wasn't asking the right questions.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

CreativeMumma said:


> I went in 2017 and was a bit disappointed if i'm honest! I really wanted someone to be able to explain the difference in beans etc but it felt very sales orientation... i'm very new to coffee so maybe I wasn't asking the right questions.


Actually i thought Union Coffee's stand did this perfectly - 4 black filters, assign the correct tasting notes to each coffee, then assign the correct country of origin

Looking forward their stand this year.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Booked Saturday at 10am. I only drink decaf, so hoping that's going to be on the menu.

Mind, looking at a variety of shiny machines is my idea of a good day out.... Software is OK but hardware is addictive.


----------



## rg-tom (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey guys, just booking tickets now..I feel like the three hour slots are just too short, so in considering the VIP tickets given it's my first visit (have been to and absolutely loved the Manchester coffee festival the last couple of years). Is the VIP side worth the 13 quid more than two back to back tickets ?

Cheers

Tom.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be there on Friday all day

Looking forward to catching up with as many members as possible


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rg-tom said:


> Hey guys, just booking tickets now..I feel like the three hour slots are just too short, so in considering the VIP tickets given it's my first visit (have been to and absolutely loved the Manchester coffee festival the last couple of years). Is the VIP side worth the 13 quid more than two back to back tickets ? Cheers Tom.


It dwarfs the MCF and once it gets busy, it's slower getting round plus so many people to talk with, so definitely go VIP. The first year that I went it was for a single session and it was no way long enough.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I'll be there on Friday all day
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with as many members as possible


Sorry that I'll miss you (again) Glenn.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Terranova said:


> Our Leva got ready last minute.
> 
> Here a little preview of the lever mechanism, see you next week in London


Now, that really is coffee porn (interesting that it's categorised as 'comedy' on YouTube).


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone else going to the sat lunch session ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I'll be there on Friday all day
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with as many members as possible


I'll be there Friday as well


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

scottomus said:


> ill be rocking the grumpy mule stand thurs-sun come over for a brew and a chat. You cant miss me!


Was going to ask more but I guess if the photo is you then it should be easy enough. If I can successfully navigate my way around, I'll see you Friday!

------


----------



## rg-tom (Mar 28, 2018)

Phil104 said:


> It dwarfs the MCF and once it gets busy, it's slower getting round plus so many people to talk with, so definitely go VIP. The first year that I went it was for a single session and it was no way long enough.


Thanks!

Don't suppose there are any promo codes that still work?

Cheers.

Tom.


----------



## Jameszee (Apr 6, 2018)

Hoping to get to this on the 14th, not been to this festival before. Looks good!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rg-tom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Don't suppose there are any promo codes that still work?
> 
> ...


There may be some on the Forum who has one - the early bird deal on VIP tickets has finished. If you can go on one of the industry days, then there are sometime tickets (and offered on here) - for example: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43877&p=587415#post587415. Alternatively, someone may have a last minute ticket for Saturday at a lower price.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll be there thursday and friday, probably helping out Raw Materials at cuppings on friday and milling about the place as usual on various stands


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

2 more days and we will be heading to England, I adore England sooooo much and I only have good memories. I love the food, the breakfast, the British humor, proper coffee, people are friendly and able to stay in the cue without touching and pushing.

Well sure, you are complaining about the weather at any time, too hot, too rainy too foggy but thats all.

Looking forward to see as much forum members as possible. We have nothing to sell, it is just about coffee talk and coffee porn.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I can hapilly recommend the Hasbean popup. Just outside Spitalfields church.

Inside the LCF.... Square Mile wins for me. Just fun for their 10th birthday. Cap-Man machine, guess how many beans in the hopper, tasting competition and party bags. *no cake though*

Coffee Masters area still good. Nice to see the UKBC back there, but again stuck in a silly place. Did see a couple of interesting things. Stagg pourover sets look lovely. Also the new Cafflano Kompresso looks cool. Not sure if I'd ever use it...

Layout of the event is still terrible, same areas are far too narrow and just grind to a halt. But some of that is dictated by the shape of the building. 4 floors helps, but not if they have doubled the number of tickets available.

Also. Take water! There's a couple of places where you can fill bottles up again which is good, and needed. I'd expect this weekend to be hot and noisy. Was bad enough today.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, I am officially very excited just thinking about tomorrow... looking forward to meeting Brian Williams (of Brian's Coffee Spot), the mighty Frank aka @Terranova, the rocking scottomus, listening to Tim Wendelboe, getting along to the Niche and Peak Water stands, hopefully seeing Dave Stanton with his Crankhouse, lots of knock out coffee, and so much more....


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

@Phil104 give a quick call and I give you an exhibitor pass.

Will try to get a 2nd one for Cleo.

send me an email and I send you my mobile number.

[email protected]


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Terranova said:


> @Phil104 give a quick call and I give you an exhibitor pass.
> 
> Will try to get a 2nd one for Cleo.
> 
> send me an email and I send you my mobile number.


.

Brilliant @Terranova - just emailed you...thank you...


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Was at LCF yesterday with the VIP pass. Just want to say the LM stand was really good - it was nice to finally have a play on a GS3, and the Leva looks amazing, really looking forward to seeing those out in cafes one day. And got some free LM merchandise too







Had a good time at UCC too with the Aurelia Wave, and it's nice to see Rancilio too really breaking out into specaility with their new range. So many exciting things coming!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Decided not to go today. Saw everything I wanted to yesterday and it'll be busier today. Just not feeling the need.

Enjoy yourselves everyone.

Oh yeah... can no one beat my Cap-man score... thanks.


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it worth going to this as a consumer? I sadly missed it last year! Does anyone have any discount codes/spare tickets?


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

tcw said:


> Is it worth going to this as a consumer? I sadly missed it last year! Does anyone have any discount codes/spare tickets?


I don't have any tickets on hand but I know a load of voucher codes, or people offering tickets are floating around this forum.

I'd say you'd definitely enjoy it. Depending on where your heart lies there's a variety of things to do.

Loads of coffee roasters both independent and huge MNOs have stalls going offering free coffee samples with opportunity (but no pressure) to purchase. Examples I've seen are cupping/tasting sessions, and also just a chance to find out a little bit more about the coffee and its origin.

Also if you're a tech fanatic like me, there's a chance to play around with some nice new machines, some of them not even available to purchase yet. I had a nice go on machines from Rancilio Specialty, Nuova Simonelli, Sanremo and La Marzocco. UCC were offering 5 minute workshops ranging from new to pro level.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

I just got free from job interviews. Thinking of going tomorrow. Any recommendations for must-visit stalls?


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

sanadsaad said:


> I just got free from job interviews. Thinking of going tomorrow. Any recommendations for must-visit stalls?


What are you the most interested in and I can narrow down a few for you? Coffee/tech/tea?


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

All three but preference is coffee and tech.


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

sanadsaad said:


> All three but preference is coffee and tech.


Tech-wise I have to suggest again UCC with Nuova Simonelli, La Marzocco, Rancilio, Sanremo, Astoria and Modbar

Coffee-wise my favourites were Union, Redemption Roasters, 12 Onzas, Caravan Coffee, Crankhouse and Ozone.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Best espresso: Ethiopia Guji natural by Bailies.

Best filter: Ethiopia Guji washed by Bailies.

Trust.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

If you are going to the Festival, drop by Caravan on the ground floor. They are doing free tastings of one of the best beers I've ever tasted in my life. Camden Black Coffee Lager. It's stunning! Made my day.

Otherwise the standout decafs (just drink decaf) were Taylor St. Columbian and Union Rwanda Maraba. Stocked up on both.

Very busy Saturday at 10-1. Big queues, though they moved fast.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> If you are going to the Festival, drop by Caravan on the ground floor. They are doing free tastings of one of the best beers I've ever tasted in my life. Camden Black Coffee Lager. It's stunning! Made my day.


Did you find much decaf on offer?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Did you find much decaf on offer?


No - remarkably little. Very few roaster brought any. The only one I'd recommend is Union Rwanda. Taylor St Columbian was delicious, but they didn't have any bags for sale on the stand. I scrounged some by goodwill. I was after single origins. There were four or five blends which I passed over. Union's bags were £5 but some roasters were charging as much as £10 for 250g.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Does it end this weekend? If so I have no chance to go


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Did anyone go visit the Niche booth there? Was Martin there in person?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes - there were a couple of Niche grinders. I don't know who Martin is, but there was a slim guy there about 40-50 who knew everything about it. Release remains "sometime this summer...." Very vague.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> No - remarkably little. Very few roaster brought any. The only one I'd recommend is Union Rwanda. Taylor St Columbian was delicious, but they didn't have any bags for sale on the stand. I scrounged some by goodwill. I was after single origins. There were four or five blends which I passed over. Union's bags were £5 but some roasters were charging as much as £10 for 250g.


£10 per bag seems par for the course sadly. eliminates the need to keep change, and maybe other reasons.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone been there today? I am reasonably local and was thinking of going from 2pm to 4pm tomorrow, but wondering about crowd density.

Trick is I will be looking after my 4 month old son who i would be carrying in his sling. He would love going I'm sure (had him out for 4 hours in it today, and he just loves such outings) but if the crowds are really elbow to elbow (as opposed to just having queues for things, which is fine) it could be a bit naff. Also how loud is it there?

thanks.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

JayMac said:


> Anyone been there today? I am reasonably local and was thinking of going from 2pm to 4pm tomorrow, but wondering about crowd density.
> 
> Trick is I will be looking after my 4 month old son who i would be carrying in his sling. He would love going I'm sure (had him out for 4 hours in it today, and he just loves such outings) but if the crowds are really elbow to elbow (as opposed to just having queues for things, which is fine) it could be a bit naff. Also how loud is it there?
> 
> thanks.


They had a band today in one part but the place is on 3 floors at least and the rest of it was just a medium loud bustle, with some quieter seating areas. The problem you might get is that there's a lot of jostling in the aisles, which are only just wide enough for people to pass both ways when you have people standing there as well. If you have your son in one of those bag things in front of you it should work. There were some young children there and buggies as well.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah I went today. Met Martin and his wife. Got to play with the niche grinder as well. I was quite impressed with how simple it is to use. Looks even better in person.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

les24preludes said:


> They had a band today in one part but the place is on 3 floors at least and the rest of it was just a medium loud bustle, with some quieter seating areas. The problem you might get is that there's a lot of jostling in the aisles, which are only just wide enough for people to pass both ways when you have people standing there as well. If you have your son in one of those bag things in front of you it should work. There were some young children there and buggies as well.


Perfect info, thanks Les, should work for me then. Bag-thing it is!

If I get a ticket for 1 - 4 and get there at 2:30pm, do they really kick you out at 4pm, or how does that work?


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

sanadsaad said:


> Yeah I went today. Met Martin and his wife. Got to play with the niche grinder as well. I was quite impressed with how simple it is to use. Looks even better in person.


I would love to meet them and have a chat. Probably one of the most interesting reasons for me to go (I have enough coffee already!).

Anyone else on the forum planning to be there in the afternoon?


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

OK so I bought a ticket from their website. It says I must print it. Seriously? What millennium are they in? Can anyone confirm if showing the barcode on your phone is good enough. Printing will require me to waste 45m tomorrow (walk to work, print, walk back). But that's better than being reshuffled entry.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

JayMac said:


> OK so I bought a ticket from their website. It says I must print it. Seriously? What millennium are they in? Can anyone confirm if showing the barcode on your phone is good enough. Printing will require me to waste 45m tomorrow (walk to work, print, walk back). But that's better than being reshuffled entry.


good - the stewards are very relaxed and informal, and have to move people through quickly because of the queues

problem? - they tear the ticket at the barcode to show they've seen it.

Don't actually know the answer but may well be OK, guessing since the stewards are so relaxed, mostly in their 20s and in a good mood. Sun was shining today, Sat, it was lovely.


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Based on what I experienced today, I agree with @les24preludes. I guess that just showing the ticket on your mobile should be ok.

Such a wonderful event..


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

JayMac said:


> OK so I bought a ticket from their website. It says I must print it. Seriously? What millennium are they in? Can anyone confirm if showing the barcode on your phone is good enough. Printing will require me to waste 45m tomorrow (walk to work, print, walk back). But that's better than being reshuffled entry.


I went with my brother. Both of us had pdf tickets on mobile. Not wasting paper unless absolutely necessary! You should definitely meet them and hear their story. Wonderful people.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

sanadsaad said:


> I went with my brother. Both of us had pdf tickets on mobile. Not wasting paper unless absolutely necessary! You should definitely meet them and hear their story. Wonderful people.


That's good to hear, thanks. I guess I'll chance that the stewards I meet are as nice as the ones you did. Still unimpressed they don't just say that's okay though! How much paper is being wasted by bad instructions?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

JayMac said:


> That's good to hear, thanks. I guess I'll chance that the stewards I meet are as nice as the ones you did. Still unimpressed they don't just say that's okay though! How much paper is being wasted by bad instructions?


No problem for me either, they took the pdf.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

JayMac said:


> Did anyone go visit the Niche booth there? Was Martin there in person?


He was indeed, I had a good chat with him about it and he did a great few demos with it. Thoroughly impressed and glad I'm getting one!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

These are the pics I took yesterday, & I paid a visit to Hasbean's pop up market round the corner as well. I had a pretty OK time, met up with a few of my twitter peeps too. Had a bit of a scare when I thought I'd lost my car keys at one point while I was in there.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/T17PoSqHIkvlltep2


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the photos @Grimley. Am surprised how empty the venue looks. I was there for the Lunch session yesterday and it was much busier.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great pictures Grimley... saw you met up with Brian and spotted Gwilym. I will get round to doing a note of my day (brilliant) and putting up some pictures. I think it was the best ever, helped by spreading onto the fourth floor and some wonderful chance encounters.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

JayMac said:


> I would love to meet them and have a chat. Probably one of the most interesting reasons for me to go (I have enough coffee already!).
> 
> Anyone else on the forum planning to be there in the afternoon?


Even if you have enough coffee, taste and talk - no one expects you to buy anything and everyone is happy, happy to talk about their passion. Go and find the Colonna stand (it's by the VIP entrance - and see the Peak water filter jug. Dave Stanton and Crankhouse, by Origin and Push tampers and Bake for Syria...all up on the 4th floor (where the VIP lounge is), quieter and lighter but it's all amazing.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

My Pleasure. I wanted to make sure that everyone here who couldn't or didnt want to go, got a sense of what its like in the festival. I did take a fair few of them straight away & I was one of the first in too before the 'hordes' stampede into the place & make it manic. The ground floor was OK but the first & second floors were packed like sardines in places. I left about 1.15 as I'd been round the festival a few times by then, I didn't want any more coffee before I left until I had something to eat (I was starving) & I had some weekend chores to do too before going home.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Great pictures Grimley... saw you met up with Brian and spotted Gwilym. I will get round to doing a note of my day (brilliant) and putting up some pictures. I think it was the best ever, helped by spreading onto the fourth floor and some wonderful chance encounters.


I met up with brian as I wanted him to sign a copy of his new book. said copy is being auctioned for charity later in the year. If it falls short of its reserve I'll sell it on here with the proceeds going to the same charity (with @Glenn permission)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Grimley said:


> I met up with brian as I wanted him to sign a copy of his new book. said copy is being auctioned for charity later in the year. If it falls short of its reserve I'll sell it on here with the proceeds going to the same charity (with @Glenn permission)


We (my daughter and I) did the same although less altruistically, we wanted personal copies plus a copy for one of my mates. In any event, I'm a regular reader of the Coffee Spot and wanted a chance to say, 'hello', which we did. He is a really friendly, interesting bloke isn't he? We may have overlapped, then, although since I was wearing my Forum T-shirt, you will have spotted me.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grimley said:


> These are the pics I took yesterday, & I paid a visit to Hasbean's pop up market round the corner as well. I had a pretty OK time, met up with a few of my twitter peeps too. Had a bit of a scare when I thought I'd lost my car keys at one point while I was in there.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/T17PoSqHIkvlltep2


Fantastic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

My picks of the day. Met Eddie from round hill again, Dave from cranckhouse and picked up some Bailies on @Scotford 's recommendation. They had sold out of the Ethiopian guji unfortunately. All three of these guys are brilliant. Loved chatting to them.

Also, got to see the Niche. It's awesome! Got him to take burrs out to see retention. Nothing there! Wish I'd ordered one too!

And got to play with the Marzocco leva. Completely personal opinion here but it ruins every aspect of a lever for me..

Top tasting coffee of the day for me was Panama geisha from Clifton roasters, Panama from @Redemptionroasters and actually Panama again from union. Strawberries and bananas galore. All were filter.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@Grimley - thanks for sharing the pics, I've yet again managed to have something on over LCF, so living vicariously through others in this instance!

As an aside, if anyone has a tote that is surplus to requirements/heading for the bin, I'd happily take it off your hands


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think my highlight was probably chance encounter with @Scotford

Close second meeting Tom from Craft House Coffee and the ice cream from the Has Bean pop up was delicious. UKBC Sig drink as an ice cream.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I think my highlight was probably chance encounter with @Scotford


AWWWW! Not gonna lie, I ended up hammering it a bit too much after catching up with all that I needed to! Stayed until about 5 in the end. Good to catch up with you too!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

christos_geo said:


> Top tasting coffee of the day for me was Panama geisha from Clifton roasters, Panama from @Redemptionroasters and actually Panama again from union. Strawberries and bananas galore. All were filter.


Thankyou; a coffee recommendation that pricked up my senses. Good to hear about roasters daring to take this one one on. I will go and look up their sales sites from this.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> AWWWW! Not gonna lie, I ended up hammering it a bit too much after catching up with all that I needed to! Stayed until about 5 in the end. Good to catch up with you too!


Haha! I was Sorely tempted after a couple! If I didn't have my wife and daughter in town to meet and head home, I think I would have done the same.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

wooh I wish I could go there and experience this ind of festival.


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> Thankyou; a coffee recommendation that pricked up my senses. Good to hear about roasters daring to take this one one on. I will go and look up their sales sites from this.





christos_geo said:


> Top tasting coffee of the day for me was Panama geisha from Clifton roasters, Panama from @Redemptionroasters and actually Panama again from union. Strawberries and bananas galore. All were filter.


Thanks for the shout out! Also saw the Clifton Panama and it was indeed wonderful. Our other top pick was a Rwandan Red Bourbon from 'Girls Who Grind' who were tucked away by one of the brick lane exits. The Extract guys traded some of their competition coffee with us too and it's stunning. Enjoyed watching Origin sweep the entire competition too, they've got such a great team at the moment.

To anyone who saw us at the festival thank you so much for coming and hope you had a great time!


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Easily missed was the presence of an actual in-the-flesh Decent Espresso machine. The guys using it (Assembly) seemed really happy with it, and the shot I had from it, a Colombia Geisha, was the best I had from the whole festival. Read into that what you will.

Coffee geeks will love the machine, but in person it looks as semi-pro as in the pics I'd seen, whereas hands on with a Linea Mini the build quality was just fantastic, which made me rethink my attitude to that machine.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@christos_geo

I think we both played on the same La Marzocco lever. It did not feel intuitive or nice to use. My first ever shot pulled on a lever and I thought a) this is not what a lever usually looks like and b) I don't feel comfortable using this. It didn't help that they had a lady operating it who was lovely but admitted she didn't know how to use it. She told me that she'd been told off by her employers for the way she had been demonstrating it (!).


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Gobsmacked....

No one beat my Cap-man score...

10 years of square mile coffee...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Flibster said:


> Gobsmacked....
> 
> No one beat my Cap-man score...
> 
> 10 years of square mile coffee...


Congrats. Fingers crossed they don't deliver it all at once!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Congrats. Fingers crossed they don't deliver it all at once!


Same. No one needs me that wired. 

It's actually a bag per month for 10 years. Gave me a choice of espresso or filter. My preferred brew method most of the time is filter so... yeah...

I'm quite happy right about now. My hay fever riddled youth, spending summers indoors playing on my computers and consoles not looking like so much wasted time now.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Flibster said:


> Same. No one needs me that wired.
> 
> It's actually a bag per month for 10 years. Gave me a choice of espresso or filter. My preferred brew method most of the time is filter so... yeah...
> 
> I'm quite happy right about now. My hay fever riddled youth, spending summers indoors playing on my computers and consoles not looking like so much wasted time now.


Congratulations, that is quite a prize. And judging by the length of time you have been registered and posting here it has gone to someone who is truly coffee oriented, I like that. Only issue is now, how do you justify trying new roasters?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Gobsmacked....
> 
> No one beat my Cap-man score...
> 
> 10 years of square mile coffee...


Amazingly wonderful and well done... and presumably to respond to the question about trying other roasters, you are getting through more than one bag a month.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Syenitic said:


> Congratulations, that is quite a prize. And judging by the length of time you have been registered and posting here it has gone to someone who is truly coffee oriented, I like that. Only issue is now, how do you justify trying new roasters?


I still have my Hasbean in my mug subscription too, and also pick up random bags when I go into London. Origin San Fermin is a favourite of mine at the moment. Also had some Colonna roasted and Barn recently too from Curators Gallery, add to that the bag from Redemption...

A bag a week is normal for me, sometimes more, occasionally less. But it averages out. Also depends on what I'm brewing and how.


----------



## Sherrick (Apr 11, 2018)

Origin San Fermin is heavenly! I was drinking it non-stop for a while lol. I really need to pick up more if it the next time I have the chance.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Redemption said:


> Our other top pick was a Rwandan Red Bourbon from 'Girls Who Grind' who were tucked away by one of the brick lane exits.
> 
> To anyone who saw us at the festival thank you so much for coming and hope you had a great time!


Oooh I bought some of that!! I'll have to get cracking on that one!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Origin Geisha is stunning - expensive on the website but less so bought there.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

adz313 said:


> As an aside, if anyone has a tote that is surplus to requirements/heading for the bin, I'd happily take it off your hands


If you still want one you can have mine - just PM me with your address and I'll get it in the post - probably Tuesday.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> If you still want one you can have mine - just PM me with your address and I'll get it in the post - probably Tuesday.


Thanks man, I'll PM you now


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> The Origin Geisha is stunning - expensive on the website but less so bought there.


Just a little.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

James Hoffman on the London Coffee Festival


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Flibster said:


> James Hoffman on the London Coffee Festival
> 
> ....


Enlightening...curious though, as I did not get there this year, where was his stand.? ground floor near the entrance again? Too many people rushing by to see other things?

Personally, I think Sq Mile has been caught up, they're no doubt a commercial favourite (look at number of so called independents that do 'red brick') but from what I read here the educated coffee lover doesn't often go there to fill their SJ. Consistency of flavour is one thing, the smack in the mouth you sometime get (and love) from elsewhere is worth the experimentation.

Star on the wane ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to say I wholeheartedly agree with Hoffman on the whole 'its gotten too big' thing. But that's more of a hate against Allegra thing.

The whole 'be your own customer' is actually something that's been around for years and the best way to teach anyone in the service/retail sector about shite service and how it affects everyone.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Scotford said:


> The whole 'be your own customer' is actually something that's been around for years and the best way to teach anyone in the service/retail sector about shite service and how it affects everyone.


I thought the whole video was thought provoking but this phrase really resonates with me. It's a simple thing to do but weird how few businesses appear to actually do it. And the ones that do deserve to do well


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought it was a good event. You may have seen someone running around on the friday looking a little tired taking photos. If you check out la marzocco's instagram account they are posting some of my shots over the coming weeks.


----------

